# Spaghetti & Meatball Fattie, Round 2



## hokiesmokie (Jul 19, 2009)

I did one of these before, but wanted to try it again. I thought the first attempt was pretty good, but it needed more spaghetti, and as much sauce as I dared add without risking a major blowout.

I used Italian sausage and pre-made frozen meatballs, and made the spaghetti as you normally would. I topped off the meatballs and noodles with a three-cheese spaghetti sauce and a mixture of parmesan and romano cheeses. After rolling, I sprinkled some Italian seasoning on the outside of the fattie and headed for the smoker.

The smoking took only about two hours at 225-240F over RO lump charcoal and apple wood chips.

Here's the Q-view:

Ingredients:



Spaghetti noodles and meatballs applied:


Spaghetti sauce on top:


With cheese mixture sprinkled on:


Rolled up and ready for the smoker:


Finished fattie:


Sliced to reveal the innards:


To a plated slice of fattie, I added some extra warmed-up sauce on top and a sprinkle of parmesan-romano cheese. Sorry, didn't get a photo of one on a plate before the whole thing was devoured!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 19, 2009)

great job


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 21, 2009)

All images moved or deleted. I take it you removed them, didn't turn out well huh. Sorry to see or should I say not see.


----------



## bman62526 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, you can't remove your images from Photobucket and still have them on line on this or any other forum....

Please re-post as I'd love to see it!


----------



## hokiesmokie (Jul 22, 2009)

Restored the photos - I'm not sure what happened - they all were where I left them on Photobucket...


----------



## billbo (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks good Hokie! Nice job!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 23, 2009)

Now thats a fine looking fattie nice job on the rolling of that monster I hope it came with some garlic bread.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 23, 2009)

Way to go Hokie, that looked amazing.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 24, 2009)

Sweet fattie.  Good job outta you.


----------

